# Checklists for layout planning



## fsm1000 (Jul 24, 2008)

I have added a bunch of checklists that some of you may find helpful when planning your layouts. You can find the link by scrolling down to today's date on my main page [where I post all updates by the way]. The link is in my signature.  I hope that someone finds them helpful.


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

Wow, what a piece of work! That is super helpful and organized great... I am sure that when I go to build my layout in the future I would not know what to have on my layout, but now I do, LOL


----------



## fsm1000 (Jul 24, 2008)

Boston&Maine said:


> Wow, what a piece of work! That is super helpful and organized great... I am sure that when I go to build my layout in the future I would not know what to have on my layout, but now I do, LOL


Well as a super moderator I would have thought you would have a layout by now. But seeing as you do not, I am glad to have been of some help to you.

I know that beginners often get overwhelmed at the amount of things they need or want etc and I hope that these lists will somehow help out those getting started in this hobby.

i am glad to have been of some help to you.


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

fsm1000 said:


> Well as a super moderator I would have thought you would have a layout by now. But seeing as you do not, I am glad to have been of some help to you.


Nope, I am only 18 (almost 19) and I have absolutely no room for a permanent layout in the house I am living in now... I am a Super Mod because I am on here way more than I should be :laugh:


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Boston&Maine said:


> Nope, I am only 18 (almost 19) and I have absolutely no room for a permanent layout in the house I am living in now... I am a Super Mod because I am on here way more than I should be :laugh:


Crispy Crinkles, I have Xacto knife blades older than you...


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

*Age before Beauty*

Just knives! Most of my collection is older than he is!
Some of it's older than me.

fsm1000, I like how you used a google site. I have been thinking about a site to store some pictures on projects. 

Welcome to the site.

Bob


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Just added you to my links menu:thumbsup:


----------



## fsm1000 (Jul 24, 2008)

Bob thanks for the welcome and the encouragement  I like google pages as it is free. Also you can get four more websites from them off of the main one  That's one reason I have so many LOL.

Shaygetz thanks


----------



## Peggy (Oct 13, 2008)

thank you for that! I haven't looked at all of it but you've told me how to make the actual train board and that's what I needed. now, can you tell me how to find TIME to work on this? hmm....


----------



## fsm1000 (Jul 24, 2008)

Gee finding the time is easy. Quit your job, stop sleeping, don't shower for a week or so [keeps people away that can use up your time] etc. Do this and in no time you will have so much time on your hands you won't know what to do with it  

Simple isn't it 
Of course you won't have a job or friends anymore but hey, we all gotta sacrifice  LOLOL


----------



## Peggy (Oct 13, 2008)

hmmm...i've done all that since having two babies in two years.....maybe i should just put the trains back in the attic for another 10-20 years...


----------



## fsm1000 (Jul 24, 2008)

Well that is your choice. I was only joking hence the use of LOL earlier.


----------



## Peggy (Oct 13, 2008)

me too. lololololololol


----------

